# Good Stuff - - Who needs residential sprinklers?



## Coug Dad (Dec 6, 2010)

Saw this on another board.  The name alone is intriguing (automatic fire ball)

https://www.automaticfireball.com/Index.dtm


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Dec 6, 2010)

Install it on helmet and then you have a personal protective device.  If the helmet is made of aluminum it will also keep out alien radio waves.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 6, 2010)

Flinging Grease as it explodes


----------



## cda (Dec 6, 2010)

ave seen this work::

http://www.stovetopfirestop.com/index.php?page=Microhood


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 7, 2010)

Me too.....we have them installed in some existing HUD housing units throughout the jurisdiction.


----------

